# New again ofter almost 20 years



## Artorius (May 28, 2011)

Hello all, I am new to the forum and I just got back into archery after 15 or 20 years... Something like that.:embara: I don't hunt and all my bows are target bows. The information in these forums helped me get involved again and I am looking forward to joining a few local shoots. Thanks everyone.

I have a few of my old bows that I still like to shoot. 
Older Hoyt superslam medelist with carbon plus limbs (finger and instinctive bow) 60#
PSE center flite infinity with LD300 limbs (trigger bow, instinctive) 70#
Hoyt Razartec XL 2000 limbs (serious target bow trigger with sights) 

My favorite bow to shoot in the Razartec, but I just can't seem to put down the older Hoyt. It is very smooth for an older bow. My PSE is a love / hate... I even tried to sell it one time. But lately I have been enjoying it more. This may sound crazy, but I would like to have the carbon limbs on the center flite PSE riser... I don't like the feel of the superslam riser. I have 0 issues with the Razartec... I love it. 

I am sorry I will not be able to help much with tech advise and will most likely ask many questions. I do however like to build tools and things like that. I am going to be building a press for my Hoyt and a laser light sight for the PSE (just something fun I wanted to try).


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Artorius.


----------



## Artorius (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Kentar (Oct 31, 2020)

Artorius said:


> Hello all, I am new to the forum and I just got back into archery after 15 or 20 years... Something like that.:embara: I don't hunt and all my bows are target bows. The information in these forums helped me get involved again and I am looking forward to joining a few local shoots. Thanks everyone.
> 
> I have a few of my old bows that I still like to shoot.
> Older Hoyt superslam medelist with carbon plus limbs (finger and instinctive bow) 60#
> ...


Welcome 


Artorius said:


> Hello all, I am new to the forum and I just got back into archery after 15 or 20 years... Something like that.:embara: I don't hunt and all my bows are target bows. The information in these forums helped me get involved again and I am looking forward to joining a few local shoots. Thanks everyone.
> 
> I have a few of my old bows that I still like to shoot.
> Older Hoyt superslam medelist with carbon plus limbs (finger and instinctive bow) 60#
> ...


Welcome! I am also new here. I also am just getting back into archery after 15-20 years (what was i thinking). This place is an infinite source of information. I haven't kept up with the technology and trends in archery, but I'm catching up quickly. Enjoy


----------

